# radio code



## istela (Sep 16, 2012)

i have a volkswagen polo and the radoi doesnt work, is in safe mode....i have lost the book with the radoi card. Can u help me to find the code? Serial number is VWZ2Z2W1439996


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.radio-code.co.uk/

http://www.radio-code.co.uk/volkswagen-radio-codes.html


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The supplying VW dealer may well be able to supply you with the code.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Have you checked the underside of the ashtray? sometimes garages stick a label there


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.radio-code.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.radio-code.co.uk/volkswagen-radio-codes.html


Well I for one will thank you for that info. Never knew such a site existed. Don't need it right now but will keep a note just in case.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

£8.99 but quick and easy and they need to fund their service. You could spend ages on the phone or use fuel going to dealers so the cost is offset.

Another option is to fit a BETTER radio, it's not hard to do for a relatively small amount


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As and when you do get your code, enter it onto your SIM or other digital device.
For many years before we all began to carry mobile phones I bought a Casio Data Bank watch. The first one stored just 50 names and phone numbers. But later versions now store up to 350 names and numbers. 

Apart from the obvious phone numbers I also stored radio code, key code, SS numbers, some PIN numbers and bank accounts.

Being a bit of a dinosaur I usually have my Data Bank watch with me whenever travelling away from home. It has saved my 'bacon' on several occasions.

Modern mobile phones are a target for thieves so I will be loath to save anything valuable on mine.

Ray.


----------

